# Spontaneous combustion?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Spontaneous, no, finds a source of ignition, yes.
Roll the windows down, or take it back out and reload in the morning. No smoking on the way.
Did you check it to make sure the floats not stick and it's dumping fuel out the carburetor?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We cracked the windows for ventilation.

I don't know how to check the float.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Don't worry about the gas smell, but do leave the windows open to vent the gas fumes. And not smoking is a good idea. And tie the mower down so it does not move about inside the car.


----------

